# illness benefit question



## paddyjnr (7 Feb 2008)

I am currently unemployed after 20years working and i am now on illness benifit. My question is are my stamps used up as i stay on this???


----------



## Welfarite (7 Feb 2008)

*Re: illness benifit question??*

You will get 15 months continous Illness Benefit, based on your "stamps" as you call them. If you are still ill after that time, you may apply for Disability Allowance, which is means tested. Regarding "using up" "stamps", the answer is no. Your PRSI contributions also cover you for Jobseeker's Benefit regardless of how much time you spend on Illness Benefit, and, of course, help to qualify you for a state pension. You will get credits towards that pension also while you are claiming other social welfare benefits.


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Feb 2008)

Hi welfare why would Illness Benefit only last 15 months? Illness Benefit is payable as long as the person is unfit for work due to illness. He/she staes she worked for 20 years and presumably has 20 years PRSI paid. 
If the illness lasts for over 1 year and he/she is on Illness Benefit she should consider applying for Invalidity Pension


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2008)

From DSFA website:

_Continuous Duration:_
A person who has paid at least 260 reckonable PRSI contributions entitled to Illness Benefit for as long as s/he is incapable of work up to age 66. 

_Limited Duration:_
If a person has between 39 and 259 weeks PRSI paid, Illness Benefit (whether at full, reduced or special rate) can be paid for up to a maximum of 52 weeks (312 days) in any Period of Interruption of Employment. At the end of this period the person needs 13 weeks PRSI contributions paid to requalify for benefit (or a smaller number if it brings his/her total to 260).


----------



## Welfarite (7 Feb 2008)

I stand corrected.  Thanks, Blacksheep for picking me up on the wrong info. Confusing Illness with Jobseeker's, I think!


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Feb 2008)

Thanks Guys for all the help!!!!


----------

